
The word order of languages predicts native speakers’ working memory - waserwill
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-37654-9
======
waserwill
Oh, and a summary, based on their report to the press:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/02/190204114641.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/02/190204114641.htm)

